# What is the best way to get a medical record translated into English?



## kristinepetersone (Sep 10, 2014)

Is it best to find a bilingual doctor? How would one go about finding these language and medical specialists? My specific case is for physical files in Mandarin Chinese, but general tips would be useful to have too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kristinepetersone said:


> Is it best to find a bilingual doctor? How would one go about finding these language and medical specialists? My specific case is for physical files in Mandarin Chinese, but general tips would be useful to have too.


you need a qualified medical translator


----------

